# Diamond Resorts--Give back timeshare



## ltander (Oct 19, 2022)

Can anyone provide some feedback on how to give back my timeshare. I have paid it off completely, but i have not paid the maintenance fees.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 19, 2022)

What do you own? If it is a weekly deed, it might hold a some resale value.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 19, 2022)

They are charging 500 to take back the deed


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 19, 2022)

Did you see the sticky post about deedbacks?








						Sticky - DRI now accepting deedbacks - Give back your Diamond Resorts Timeshare
					

Edit/Update:  As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.  Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/     The financial dept...




					tugbbs.com
				




My understanding;

It must be purchased from the developer
They won't take deedbacks on resale purchases
It must be paid in full, no loan.
Maintenance fees must be current.
$1000 fee per deed ($250 if you are in AZ or if the timeshare is in AZ)


----------



## ltander (Oct 19, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What do you own? If it is a weekly deed, it might hold a some resale value.


I have a deed timeshare. I am willing to sell it, just to get rid of it.


----------



## Duh (Oct 20, 2022)

ltander said:


> I have a deed timeshare. I am willing to sell it, just to get rid of it.



You mean "give it away".


----------



## goaliedave (Oct 25, 2022)

Hundreds trying to give away Diamond. Need to get your maintenance fees current though before any transfer. Otherwise, just ignore the collection phone calls for a bit and they usually won't hurt your credit report.


----------



## pierrepierre (Oct 25, 2022)

Deed it back to them at any amount.  Resale may be difficult and maintenance fees will be due soon.


----------



## Duh (Oct 26, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> They are charging 500 to take back the deed



Actually it's $250 for a deed or points contract purchased in AZ or $1,000 for anywhere else.


----------



## ltander (Nov 2, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> They are charging 500 to take back the deed


Thanks. I just sent them a letter to cancel. I pray this is the end of it.


----------



## ltander (Nov 2, 2022)

Duh said:


> Actually it's $250 for a deed or points contract purchased in AZ or $1,000 for anywhere else.


I am willing to pay just to escape


----------



## ltander (Nov 2, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> Hundreds trying to give away Diamond. Need to get your maintenance fees current though before any transfer. Otherwise, just ignore the collection phone calls for a bit and they usually won't hurt your credit report.


----------

